# no c: prompt



## bristol lady (Jan 16, 2003)

dos 6.22 486 .config sys error 4 lines lost c: prompt won't let me in no mouse no sound ready to file computer in g-bin


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 1999)

if you have a bootable diskette you could check in your root directory for a config.sys back up, usually a few laying around- config.bak, config.old or similar. A start anyway.

Good luck


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Welcome to TSG!*

If you don't have a backup copy of your config.sys, try renaming config.sys to config.old and rebooting WITHOUT config.sys. You can then create a new config.sys to load whatever drivers you need...


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

If you need a boot diskette goto: www.bootdisk.com

Once you can boot post your AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files contents, maybe we will see the problem and can suggest a fix.


----------

